# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  > [SOLVED] Sum of Sales Qty showing a total qty

## dogbural

Hi, 

I have two raw data -

Table 1 listing reject qty throughout year

Table 2 listing sales qty 

With the above, now I am trying to get failure rate (Reject Qty / Sales Qty).

When I pivot tabled, each PDN in "Sum of Sales_Qty" column shows a total sales QTY of all PDNs. 

Can anyone explain how I can list Sales Qty for each PDN in the pivot table?

Regards,
MK

----------


## XOR LX

Hi,

You are using PDN from Table1 as your Pivot Table _Rows_ field. However, Table1 lies on the many side of the many-to-one relationship between Table1 and Table2, and filtering will not propogate from the many side to the one side.

I would create a new, single-column table comprising a unique list of PDNs, after which you can delete your current relationship and create two new relationships between this new table and Table1 and Table2. You can then use the PDN field from the new table as your Pivot Table _Rows_ field and filtering will propogate as desired.

Regards

----------


## dogbural

Thank you XOR LX. That is what I missed.

----------


## XOR LX

You're welcome!

Regards

----------

